# BMC Teamlite 01



## Stranse76 (24. Januar 2018)

Hi

Bin neu hier im Forum.Habe mal eine Frage zu dem BMC .
Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Schwanke zwischen M und L.

Größe 187cm 
SL 89 cm
Gewicht 84 kg
Leider keinen Händler im Umkreis von 80km für ne Probefahrt


----------



## Hackepeter79 (24. Januar 2018)

Schau Mal da bzw. frag da.

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/empfehlung-bmc-teamelite-02.831907/

Warum M bei 1.87? Das Te02 fahre ich in M mit 1.78m. Mindestens L. Überstandshöhe passt doch auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Saprobie (24. Januar 2018)

Ich fahre es in XL bei 186 cm/91cm und komme damit super zurecht.

Du findest sicher auch Räder mit ähnlicher Geometrie in deiner Nähe. Ich saß letztes Jahr auf einem Speci Stumpjumper (jetzt Epic) Hardtail zum Vergleich.


----------



## juergritz (6. Februar 2018)

Stranse76 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bin neu hier im Forum.Habe mal eine Frage zu dem BMC .
> Welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Schwanke zwischen M und L.
> ...


----------



## juergritz (6. Februar 2018)

Bin bei Grösse 187 mit xl sehr zufriefen. Vorschlag: beim Händler beide testen. 
Mit freundlichen Grüssen Juerg


----------



## kleinerblaumann (7. Februar 2018)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was so ein Satz der Elastomere für den Hinterbau kostet. Die halten ja bestimmt nicht ewig. Weiß das jemand?


----------



## juergritz (8. Februar 2018)

Du bekommst drei Elastomere mit drei unterschiedlichen Härteausprägungen. Ein Ersatz hatte ich bisher nur bei der Soft-Variante mit ca. 15 Euro Kosten. Den Wechsel bewerkstelligst du selber in wenigen Minuten.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (8. Februar 2018)

Danke für die Info! Wie lange hat der soft-Einsatz denn bei dir gehalten?


----------



## xyx (17. Februar 2018)

Bin bei 190cm und 91 SL mit XL auch mehr als zufrieden. Von wo kommst Du denn?


----------



## illuminato (29. Juli 2018)

Ich grabe den Thread mal wieder aus...wie seit ihr denn aktuell mit dem Bike zufrieden? Gibts Langzeit Erfahrungen mit dem Elastomer? Sonstige Beschwerden am Bike?
Weiss jemand ob das Bike/der Rahmen ein Update zu 2019 bekommt?


----------



## Jabba81 (30. Juli 2018)

Sieht zumindest nach den Fotos auf der Homepage nach nicht's neuem aus.
Scheint auch als ob es immer noch kein Boost Standard hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (30. Juli 2018)

Ich hatte mich auch mal für den Rahmen interessiert, habe mich dann aber doch dagegen entschieden. Wie sind da noch die Intervalle zum Schmieren der Buchsen? 25 Betriebsstunden? Irgendwie sowas glaube ich. Und dann einmal im Jahr die Buchsen wechseln, was mich trotz Spezialwerkzeug aber nicht stören würde. Ob man diese Zeitabstände einhalten muss, ist eine andere Frage, hab aber auch schon ein paar Mal gelesen, dass es ohne regelmäßige Schmierung Geräusche macht. Kann das hier jemand bestätigen? Dass der Rahmen kein boost hat, hat mich dann auch noch vom Kauf abgehalten.


----------



## juergritz (30. Juli 2018)

Wohne unweit vom Hauptsitz von BMC und hatte Gelegenheit mit BMC zu sprechen. 
Grundkonzeption hat sich bis heute bewährt und wird bewusst erhalten. Neu gibt es auch eine E-Version mit dem gleichen MTT System. 
Bin persönlich darüber sehr erfreut, da es auch zeigt, dass sich der Rahmen bewährt hat. 
Selber fahre ich jährlich ca. 4000 km, auch in den Alpen und hatte nie ein einfacheres, unkompliziertes Bike. Habe nun im 4 Jahr die gleichen Buchsen (MTT) drin. Wartung ist easy. Austausch der Dämpfer ebenso und nicht kostspielig.

Im Drittvergleich zu anderen Hardttails ist das TE01 komfortabler, aber nicht so schwer wie ein Fully. 
Zu den Grössenfragen: Bei meiner 187 Körpergrösse ist der XL ideal.  
Werde mir als Gadget ev. eine verstellbare Sattelstütze leisten. Sonst top zufrieden.
Letze Bemerkung: Stehe nicht auf der Lohnliste von BMC.


----------



## Jabba81 (30. Juli 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Auskunft...

Trotzdem finde ich schade, dass der Rahmen nicht mindestens auf den Boost-Standard aktualisiert wurde.
Ich fahre nämlich auch das Agonist und bin ab und zu auch an Wettkämpfen, daher wäre es toll einen teuren Laufradsatz bauen zu lassen und den dann auf beiden Rädern fahren zu können (Hardtail & Fully) ist aber so leider nicht möglich und 2 teure LRS mag ich nicht. Weswegen ich wohl beim Hardtail auf ein Trek Procaliber oder KTM Myroon wechseln werde... Schade, hätte gerne beide bikes vom selben Hersteller.


----------



## illuminato (30. Juli 2018)

juergritz schrieb:


> Wohne unweit vom Hauptsitz von BMC und hatte Gelegenheit mit BMC zu sprechen.
> Grundkonzeption hat sich bis heute bewährt und wird bewusst erhalten. Neu gibt es auch eine E-Version mit dem gleichen MTT System.
> Bin persönlich darüber sehr erfreut, da es auch zeigt, dass sich der Rahmen bewährt hat.
> Selber fahre ich jährlich ca. 4000 km, auch in den Alpen und hatte nie ein einfacheres, unkompliziertes Bike. Habe nun im 4 Jahr die gleichen Buchsen (MTT) drin. Wartung ist easy. Austausch der Dämpfer ebenso und nicht kostspielig.
> ...



Weisst du was von einem neuen Rahmen? Also mit Boost?


----------



## Jabba81 (30. Juli 2018)

illuminato schrieb:


> Weisst du was von einem neuen Rahmen? Also mit Boost?



Hast du den zitierten Text überhaupt gelesen? Es wurde nichts verändert...


----------



## juergritz (30. Juli 2018)

Habe seitens BMC dazu keinen Hinweis erhalten. Macht bei einem Race-Hardteil keinen Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinerblaumann (31. Juli 2018)

juergritz schrieb:


> Habe seitens BMC dazu keinen Hinweis erhalten. Macht bei einem Race-Hardteil keinen Sinn.


Wird aber über kurz oder lang trotzdem kommen.


----------



## illuminato (9. August 2018)

So, ich gehöre jetzt auch zu den Besitzern eines Teamelite01  Fährt absolut super das Bike und ich habe mich für den Medium Elastomer entschieden. Bergab deutlich ein Komfort-Plus und bergauf kaum spürbar. Mit dem Harten Elastomer ist es ein gewöhnliches Hardtail das ne richtige gute Geometrie hat. Es ist in Größe S super wenig und schön leicht, trotz der schweren Vittoria Barzo Reifen. Ich komme mit zwei FLH, Tubeless Aufbau, Wahoo Halterung und XTR Pedalen auf genau 9,28 KG. Das ist super.

Heute wollte ich eine XX1 DUB Quarq Kurbel verbauen. Jetzt wird es ziemlich interessant 
Normale XX1 GXP Kurbel raus, neues GXP Lager ausgetrieben, alles easy.
Linke Seite vom neuen DUB Innenlager eingepresst - super einfach.
Rechte Seite inkl. Hülse in den Tretlagerbereich geschoben....stoppt bei der Hälfte und ging nicht weiter! Was ist der Grund? Um die Leitungsführung am Unterrohr zu fixieren mit einer m4 Schraube (Hat jeder von euch unter dem Tretlager), ist im inneren des Tretlager eine Gegenmutter eingebacken. Diese Mutter ist um 2mm zu hoch, um die Hülse problemlos durch das Lager zu schieben. Um dennoch das DUB Innenlager montieren zu können, habe ich ein Loch aus der Hülse geschnitten und dieses mit elastischer Folie (in meinem Fall 3M) wieder verschlossen, dass in das innere der Hülse keine Feuchtigkeit kommt. Wer das nicht möchte, kann die Hülse auch weglassen. Die Mutter wird die Kurbelachse nicht berühren (ca. 4mm Abstand zwischen Mutter und Kurbelachse).
Merke: Der Teamelite Rahmen ist noch nicht für DUB Hülsen (34mm Außendurchmesser) konzipiert, sondern nur für GXP Innenlager Hülsen (27mm Außendurchmesser). Hier sollte dringend nachgebessert und ein Update seitens BMC für bestehende Rahmen geliefert werden, da es kein GXP mehr offiziell zu kaufen gibt.
Eine weitere Variante wäre gewesen, die Mutter um eben die 2mm abzuschleifen, was ich aber mangels geeignetem Wekzeug unterlassen habe...da ist einfach ziemlich viel Carbon in der Nähe und man braucht schon gutes Material um an der Alu-Mutter Material zu entfernen - so eine Arbeit würde ich nur durch den Rahmen Hersteller erledigen lassen...




 

Ergebnis: Es ist etwas fummelig das DUB Innenlager zu montieren, aber es geht wenn man die Hülse cuttet und an der Stelle mit der Mutter mit flexiblem Material (zB 3M Folie oÄ) abdichtet - wie lange das hält kann ich noch nicht sagen. Es läuft aber alles prima und nichts schleift. Sobald morgen noch das Kettenblatt für die Quarq Kurbel vorhanden ist, mache ich ein Foto vom Umbau.


----------



## illuminato (10. August 2018)

Hier die Lösung zu dem Problem:

Hülse gecuttet:


 

Hülse abgedichtet:


 

Alles dicht und passt perfekt.

Gesamtbild:


----------



## Mortima (7. September 2018)

Hi Leute,

ich habe seit einem Jahr ein Teamelite 01 mit XT DiI2. Sehr schönes Rad. Fahre übrigens bei 1,88 und 85 kg ein L. Passt bei mir super. Da ich hauptsächlich Rennrad fahre, kommt das BMC nicht ganz so häufig zum Einsatz. Laufleistung hält sich also im Rahmen.

Ich habe nun folgendes Thema: seit diesem Sommer empfinde ich ein Spiel beim MTT. Diese Bolzen lösen sich wohl. Ich habe diese bisher zwei Mal wieder festgezogen (nach Gefühl - ohne Drehmomentschlüssel, da ich keine Verlängerung habe). Danach war es auch wieder gut, aber dieses Spiel taucht nach einigen Fahrten immer wieder auf. Geräusche werden keine verursacht, man merkt es eben nur.
Getauscht (Wartung) hatte ich beim MTT bisher auch nichts, nur einmal das Elastomer-Ding von Mittel auf Hart gewechselt. Alle Teile sehen m.E. noch top aus. Daran kann es nicht liegen.

Kennt einer von Euch das Problem? Im Manual steht Schraubensicherung zu verwenden (eigentlich ist da noch Zeug von initialer Montage im Werk drauf).

LG,
Martin


----------



## kleinerblaumann (7. September 2018)

BMC empfiehlt ja, regelmäßig die Bolzen und die Buchsen zu wechseln. Die Intervalle sind in Betriebsstunden angegeben. Alle 25 Stunden reinigen und neu schmieren und alle 250 Stunden alles erneuern. Wie lange hält es denn, wenn du es nachgezogen hast? Wenn es 25 Stunden hält, soll man dann ja eh neu fetten und dann wieder anziehen. Schraubenkleber wäre ne Möglichkeit. Ansonsten kann ich da auch keinen Rat geben.


----------



## Saprobie (7. September 2018)

Ich mach jedes Mal neue Schraubensicherung drauf. Wenn die Schraubensicherung einmal gelöst wurde hält die doch nicht mehr? Bisher gabs keine Probleme bei mir nach 6000 km.


----------



## takraf (2. November 2018)

Hallo,

welche Rahmengröße würdet Ihr bei einer Körpergröße von 1,65 m empfehlen? XS oder S

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Sespri (17. August 2019)

Mal sehen, ob überhaupt noch jemand diesen Thread liest, aber ein Versuch ist es wert und über eine Antwort - auch von nicht BMC Treibern, die das Problem nachvollziehen können - würde ich mich freuen.

Ich habe mein Klein Atttitude Jg.93, welches ich damals neu gekauft habe, Ende letzten Jahres in Rente geschickt. Es wird vermutlich diesen Winter wieder mal totalzerlegt und wird nachher als nostalgisches Relikt in Ehren gehalten. Ich wollte auch nicht zuletzt mal etwas mit neuerer, etwas aufrechterer Geometrie und mit Scheibenbremsen. Einen Haufen Geld wollte ich nicht ausgeben und ein Hardtail sollte es bleiben. Letztendlich ist es ein BMC Teamlite 01 mit kompletter XT-Gruppe geworden. Es ist die Grösse L und den Lenker habe ich gegen einen etwas breiteren getauscht. Ich selber bin 187cm und +/- 100kg. Jahrgang weiss ich jetzt nicht mehr, jedenfalls das Letzte ohne das gummigepufferte Heck, also für meine Begriffe durchaus modern. Der Vorbesitzer hat sich für wenig Geld vom Bike getrennt, weil er glaubte, sich nicht mehr mit 26" im Freundeskreis zeigen zu können. Für meinen Einsatzzweck völlig ausreichend. Arbeitsweg, fahrt zum Baggersee, up und downhill über leichtere Wurzelfelder und Singletrails, 2h auf meinen Hometrails am Wochenende, kurz, so wie mit dem Klein.

Fazit: Sitzposition einiges moderner und entspannter, die Bremsen diskussionslos eine echte Verbesserung. Das ganze Bike fühlt sich leichter und spielerischer an. Grundsätzlich bin ich zufrieden mit meinem Kauf.

Was mich hingegen stört und ich so nicht erwartet hatte, ist das schlabbrige Gefühl downhill. Ich kann es nicht anders beschreiben und ich habe nur den Vergleich mit dem Klein als MTB. Mein DH ist auch aus Carbon aber gefühlt ein Motorrad. Kann nicht als Vergeich hinzugezogen werden. Stahl Dirtbike 24" ist knackig, aber eben, auch kein echter Vergleich. Rennräder sind älter, aus Stahl und noch weiter vom Thema entfernt.

Ich bin ursprünglich gelernter Mechaniker und meine Bikes sind aus diesem Grund IMMER im Schuss. Ich kann nicht leiden, wenn irgendwas lottert oder klemmt. Ich speiche auch selber ein und mache alles am Fahrzeug.  Der technische Zustand ist über alle Zweifel erhaben, das darf ich mit gutem Gefühl sagen. Fahrwerksmässig spiele ich die Möglichkeiten durch und ausprobierte Reifenmarken/Luftdruck sind sicher spürbar, aber das grundsätzliche "Schlabberfeeling" bleibt. Ich habe das Bike auf mögliche Risse untersucht, gefunden habe ich nichts. Uphill mit Druck meiner 100kg sollte es eher verwinden, dort ist es nicht so krass, wenn auch das Feeling des Klein mMn. unerreicht bleibt.

Kann es wirklich sein, dass ein 26 Jahre altes Alubike sich straffer anfühlt als ein modernes Carbonbike? Ich frage auch deshalb, weil man landläufig den Eindruck bekommt, alles was älter ist als 10 Jahre ist Schrott und ohnehin unfahrbar. Von diesem Gedanken bin ich mittlerweile noch weiter entfernt als auch schon....

Gerne würde ich andere Meinungen zu diesem Thema hören.

Gruss Sespri


----------



## kleinerblaumann (17. August 2019)

Sespri schrieb:


> Kann es wirklich sein, dass ein 26 Jahre altes Alubike sich straffer anfühlt als ein modernes Carbonbike?


Es gibt labberige Carbonrahmen und sehr steife Alurahmen, letztere gabs auch schon vor 26 Jahren. Pauschal kann man da wenig sagen. Möglich ist es auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Sespri (17. August 2019)

Die Steifigkeit des Klein war damals *DAS* Kriterium in der Szene. Direkter, verlustfreier Vortrieb. Kann ich so bestätigen. 

Dass im Zusammenhang mit BMC nie das "Schlabberfeeling" erwähnt wird erkläre ich mir so, dass die neuere Generation Biker es nicht anders kennt und andere Marken - muss ich jetzt mal annehmen - auch eher flexen. Mal sehen, ob sich eine Gelegenheit bietet ein anderes, modernes Bike zu fahren um etwaige Übereinstimmungen festzustellen. 

Das BMC wirkt schon luftig, aber vielleicht eben zu luftig für meine 100kg und ist so schlicht das falsche Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juergritz (18. August 2019)

Sespri schrieb:


> Die Steifigkeit des Klein war damals *DAS* Kriterium in der Szene. Direkter, verlustfreier Vortrieb. Kann ich so bestätigen.
> 
> Dass im Zusammenhang mit BMC nie das "Schlabberfeeling" erwähnt wird erkläre ich mir so, dass die neuere Generation Biker es nicht anders kennt und andere Marken - muss ich jetzt mal annehmen - auch eher flexen. Mal sehen, ob sich eine Gelegenheit bietet ein anderes, modernes Bike zu fahren um etwaige Übereinstimmungen festzustellen.
> 
> Das BMC wirkt schon luftig, aber vielleicht eben zu luftig für meine 100kg und ist so schlicht das falsche Bike.


----------



## juergritz (18. August 2019)

Es ist nicht die Frage des Gewichts, sondern das Konzept flexender Streben und Bike-Parts, wodurch ein Komfort- Gewinn einhergeht. 
Der krasse Gegensatz wäre ein bocksteifer Rahmen. 
Meine Erfahrung: Je länger man solche Konzepte fährt, desto mehr liebt man sie.


----------



## Sespri (18. August 2019)

Naja, es ist für mich ein Widerspruch. Wenn von HT die Rede ist, wird oft als Hauptkriterium das direkte Feeling erwähnt, welches diese Kategorie vermittelt. Auch wird empfohlen, sich im Winter/Frühjahr auf ein Selbiges zu schwingen um seine Reflexe zu trainieren. Die gröbsten Schläge fange ich gerne mit einer gut eingestellten Gabel und entsprechendem Reifendruck ab. Der Rest soll ruhig bleiben.

Für meinen Geschmack ist der Flex, so wie ich ihn spüre, grenzwertig. Wenn das die Richtung ist, die heute eingeschlagen wird, muss ich mich sehr umgewöhnen.


----------



## kleinerblaumann (18. August 2019)

Vielleicht kannst du mal irgendwo ein aktuelles Hardtail testen. Dein Modell ist ja doch auch schon ein paar Jahre älter, da kann sich durchaus viel getan haben.


----------



## Hackepeter79 (24. August 2019)

Das BMC ist eher komfortabel. Dies kann man zum Bsp. durch die Anbringung der Lagen des Carbons erreichen. Steif dagegen ist ein Ghost Lector.


----------



## bottkars (13. Juli 2020)

illuminato schrieb:


> Hier die Lösung zu dem Problem:
> 
> Hülse gecuttet:
> Anhang anzeigen 761206
> ...


sag mal, wie hat sich das loch / kleben mit 3M bewährt ? Denke auch gerade über einen Umbau nach ...


----------



## illuminato (13. Juli 2020)

bottkars schrieb:


> sag mal, wie hat sich das loch / kleben mit 3M bewährt ? Denke auch gerade über einen Umbau nach ...


Das kann ich dir nicht sagen. Leider wurde mir zwei Wochen nach dem Umbau 2018 das Rad aus meinem Auto gestohlen beim Rothaus Bike Giro.  ?‍♂️


----------

